# Banana chips!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, my lovely new wife and I departed Sherman Cove late Saturday afternoon to ease out to the Nipple for a sleepover and bit of fishing Sunday! Great weather, and once we got settled I found that we were drifting south at a slow pace. Around 4 a.m. woke up, and found us to be in a small, but weed fill rip :thumbup:, hit MOB and went back to sleep. Up about an hour and a half later, lines in the water, and back to the rip we went. At least that was the plan, as we could not get back on it. Amazing... We did some slow loops around the nipple/131 area and didnt see anything. headed North around mid day to try live baiting for AJs, nothing! I caught a short Scamp, and nothing else. April got her ass kicked by a 250# shark:notworthy:, which was pretty funny to see, but no damn fish... Once we got home I was thinking about the whole trip, when it struck me, we had bananas, albeit in chip form on the boat! Damn, no wonder we did not do any good! If you have been around Billfishing as long as I have, you know that bananas are very taboo, and can even elicit a fight on the dock if you get caught hiding them on another boat:whistling: Overall we had fun though, but no more damned bananas!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny report.

We had a great trip last week; caught a sword, 2 wahoo, 10 dolphin and a bunch of tuna. We had bananas on board.

I think its one of those things where if you believe it, it is true. I have no problem eating a banana and setting trolling baits


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Mickey! Lookin forward to meeting your woman!


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Funny report.
> 
> We had a great trip last week; caught a sword, 2 wahoo, 10 dolphin and a bunch of tuna. We had bananas on board.
> 
> I think its one of those things where if you believe it, it is true. I have no problem eating a banana and setting trolling baits


That's all well and good. But you have to admit, if you weren't catching anything, the bananas would be the first to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

alexa041 said:


> That's all well and good. But you have to admit, if you weren't catching anything, the bananas would be the first to go.


You're damn right!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

BAD MOJO! I don't even like talking about. Can't even eat bananna bread for breakfast before you go. Its bad, really bad.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Learned the lesson of No Bananas on my first Billfish trip in 1984 with Steve Kaiser and his son in law Randy Black. We were having no luck what so ever so I decided to eat lunch. Steve noticed I had two bananas with me and promptly had me throw them overboad with his usual enthusiasm. Well ten minutes later we had a ****** alongside the boat. Good times.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

When I was in Alaska a couple of months ago one of the guys on the boat was eating a banana as we were going out Ressurection Bay in Seward. I almost had a stroke. He just laughed and kept eating the thing. I told him that was bad luck but he didn't care. Well on the way back in that evening low and behold we hit a log in 5' - 8' seas and about 15 minutes later one of the pulley's seized up, broke the belt and there we were drifting dead in the water at the opening to the bay. Needless to say the wait and tow back to the dock took about an extra 3 hours. DAMN banana's!!! Richard...I told you so!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

first trip ever on Lil' Ti I had bananas on board and a we had not caught anything by 11 am and Tony saw the bananas in the box and told me the whole story which I was unaware of. Bananas went over board and no sooner did they float past the spread the Long center went to screamin and the first fish ever for Lil' Ti hit the deck. 80lb Wahoo. Needless to say I am a believer. True story.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Damned Bananas are the frigging devil! We will do better next time!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, you gotta be careful throwing those things over the side. They can spoil hundreds of square miles of water! I suggest putting them in a bag with a few weights and sending them into the briney deep, or better yet pull up to another boat, toss them in and then gun it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Im with BILL ME you got to be careful with those things!!!! When i was deckhanding on charter boats i would wait until just before everyone was leaving on a tourney and i would do the ole banana in the tailpipe trick!!! Just kidding but dang bananas bad!!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree they are very bad! WHen I was working in Venice Charter fishing we had 2 trips where people brought bannanas and both were bad. The first time we had a swordfish trip and it was the only sword trip all year where we did not catch one. One of the guys pulled out a bannana and started eating it for breakfast the next morning and I about lost it! I made him throw it over and we caught 6 yellowfins from daylight to 7am and went home. The other trip we blew a lower unit about 50 miles from the mouth of the river and one of the customers pulled out a nanner and started eating it on the way in. Coincidence? I think not


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Hell we even cut the tags out of our fruit of the loom undies Hate bananas


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sushi maker said:


> Hell we even cut the tags out of our fruit of the loom undies Hate bananas


There isn't a banana on fruit of the loom's logo. Capt Bouncer Smith proclaims he was responsible for having it removed after taking a advertisement manager from the company fishing and explaining the curse to him.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I swear one of these days Im gonna rig a spread of naked and skirted bananas and catch fish on em! It will have toi be on someone elses boat though cuz they damn sure dont come across our gunnels!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Bill Me said:


> Man, you gotta be careful throwing those things over the side. They can spoil hundreds of square miles of water! I suggest putting them in a bag with a few weights and sending them into the briney deep, or better yet pull up to another boat, toss them in and then gun it.



I'd almost rather see oil than a bunch of bannana's floating on top. Almost.:thumbdown:


----------

